# MK1 & MK2 K-Jetronic question



## Kaktus (Mar 23, 2004)

Ello
I have a mk1 golf, and i got hold of a complete mk2 k-jetronic fuel injection system. Know i now that the mk2's k-jet system is different, for example the fuel distributor is on the other side of the engine bay. Anyway i want to know if this fuel injection will work flawlessly in my mk1 shell. 
I don't want to know about the fuel lines and wiring, i know all that have to be changed, WHAT i would like to know is if this is n good setup to follow.
Thanks
Hugo


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: MK1 & MK2 K-Jetronic question (Kaktus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaktus* »_i got hold of a complete mk2 k-jetronic fuel injection system. 
i want to know if this fuel injection will work flawlessly in my mk1 shell. 


It will work fine. Depending on your car, you may need to add a o2 sensor to the exhaust manifold or downpipe. Is your current Golg have carbs or fuel injection?


----------



## Kaktus (Mar 23, 2004)

The car i bought the fuel injection for is currently running a 32/34 weber carburator. But i already got a 1.8 solid lifter head to go with the fuel injection.
Thanks
Hugo


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Kaktus)*

Usually this is a better setup, the airflow sensor plate is larger in the A2, 80mm versus the 60mm in your Golf. This is good for about 6 to 8 horsepower alone. The stock MK2 intake manifold and throttle body are also larger challenging the power of a ported Golf 1 setup. The larger intake manifold off of a MK2 has longer runners for better torque, specifi numbers weren't specified. 
This is from the "Volkswagen Sport Tuning for Street and Competition" by Per Schroeder. 
You can also pick up the performance fuel distributor and airflow plate, believe this is the European setup, from http://www.bildonmotorsports.com. It is about $230 USD. This will give you 6 to 8 % on an A2 Golf/Jetta. So you may be looking at a 12-15% increase in horsepower and torque in the Golf, just by bolting this on with the MK2 goodies. HTH

_Modified by autobahn 69 at 9:54 AM 3-24-2004_


_Modified by autobahn 69 at 9:55 AM 3-24-2004_


----------



## Kaktus (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Will look into the link you gave me. Ciao


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Kaktus)*

Damn wrong link, LOL. Here is the right one
http://www.bildon.com/catalog 
sorry bout that.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Kaktus)*

It's a pain in the a$$ trust me, I have done it. The entire fuel system from the fuel tank forward will need to be modified... The fuel injected fuel tanks have the pickup on the bottom of the tank for the CIS fuel pump... carbed tanks pickup through the top. Nightmare...
If I where you I would just put dual weber DCOE's on it, it will be cheaper conversion in the long run and it will make more power.
Here is my solex carbed rabbit converted to A2 injection:








Then I said "screw that" I need DCOE's


----------



## Kaktus (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks autobahn, just as i wanted ask you for the correct link.
gearhead455, I am going to get myself the fuel tank and fuel lines of the 1.4i or 1.6i mk1 golf. These golfs are still being made in south africa and that is where I am. So i can get the correct fuel tank and lines from the local breakers yard.








Very neat and clean conversion you made. Very nice.
Thnks for the input guys.


----------

